# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Benauwd al geruime tijd

## MartinGroningen

Hallo iedereen , morgen ben ik vast beraden en ga ik "weer" naar de dokter . 

Ik ben uit een heel diep dal gekomen , met depressie's en alle toestanden . ik ben toen in behandeling geweest . bleek dat ik angstoornissen heb , sinds mijn gesprekken die ik daar gehad heb gaat het al stukken beter. Inmiddels gestopt met mijn behandelingen, en leef weer op eigen voet  :Big Grin:  . 

Neemt niet weg dat ik nog onduidelijke klachten heb , deze zijn begonnen op mijn 16 jarige leeftijd ben inmiddels 23 . ik sport 3x per week en rook verder niet . wel heel lang gedaan. Vroeger toen ik klein was heb ik heel lang prednison gebruikt voor me longen . ze dachten toen dat ik astma etc had alleen dit bleek later toch over te zijn ....

Ik heb deze klachten al hele lange tijd :


	Vaste schouders / vermoeide schouders
	Drukkend benauwd gevoel op de borst 
	Snelle hartslag 
	Snel hoofdpijn / vermoeid 
	Soms slecht kunnen zien / wazig zien 
	Last van droge hoest dit lijken aanvallen , in de ochtend is dit het ergste.
	Ademhalen gaat zwaar duidelijk hoorbaar vooral last van achter in de keel 
	Soms gevoel dat eten richting longen gaat dit verneem ik vooral als ik op bed lig, proef je het eten als het ware weer omdat het omhoog komt
	Als ik stil zit achter pc bijvoorbeeld het erg benauwd hebben , stikkend gevoel en veel druk op me borst

De gehele dag door heb ik gewoon geen energie , dit vind ik zelf erg vervelend . Iemand enig idee ? wat dit eventueel zou kunnen zijn. ik ga sowieso morgen weer naar de doc en laat me anders door verwijzen naar een ziekenhuis

groetjes

----------


## Sefi

Hallo Martin,
Ik heb net bij iemand anders een stukje geschreven dat ook voor jou van toepassing is. Je kunt het beste even dat topic lezen, anders moet ik alles twee keer typen  :Wink: 
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=12393

En ik vermoed dat je last hebt van maagzuur, omdat het eten op bed naar boven komt. Je zou je huisarts kunnen vragen om een maagzuurremmer.

----------


## MartinGroningen

Naar de dokter geweest , krijg nu een rust ECG en long foto en een maag onderzoek!

ben benieuwd ....

----------

